# Eye tattooing? ** warning graphic pics**



## frocher (Mar 7, 2008)

............


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

Ouch!  No thanks!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

The same dye in regular tattooing? Are you sure?? lol That's terrible.


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

What some people will do their bodies will never cease to amaze me.  

-Lauren


----------



## frocher (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

I am all for body modification, but this seems dangerous.  Again, ouch.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

Yes, I saw this on the web awhile back.  I talked to my family member who is a tattoo artist.  She said there is no way she would do that.  She is covered with  beautiful tattoos and would never do that.  She said she would be afraid of infection and blindness.   She also would never perform the service to anyone either.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

UGH, beyond yuck! It just seems so damaging somehow, there is to much potential for problems in the eye!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

*DEAR GOD* That's sick.
Could you please put a warning about the graphicness of this?


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

Ouch!! i did not expect to see that! LOL


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

I heart BME!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

.........


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Eye tattooing?*

They're called scalera lenses, Mr. I-Wanna-Look-Like-I've-Got-The-Spice. Probably less expensive, plus there seems to be a greater chance that you'll actually have working eyes in a couple years.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 8, 2008)

OH my...that's definitely something I have never seen.  Thanks for sharing, that was interesting!  I am putting that on my "I'll try anything, but never do that" list!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

he looked like he had pretty eyes before. how can he see? how would people react seeing some blue-eyeballed freak coming at them. i'd run away!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_he looked like he had pretty eyes before. how can he see? how would people react seeing some blue-eyeballed freak coming at them. i'd run away!!!_

 

I don't like the term "freak" and I don't personally know Shannon, but I am pretty sure he has never done anything "body mod-related" because of what people will think.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 8, 2008)

wtf is wrong with ppl?!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 8, 2008)

WTF?? thats all I can said


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 8, 2008)

How stupid.


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 8, 2008)

Body tatoos is all right because it's just on the outer skin layer which just serves as protection. But eyeballs!!!!!  you might lose your vision for messing around w/ them.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2008)

how stupid to mess with something as important as your sight, what if you hate it you wouldn't be able to get new eyes!!!


----------



## Dauphine (Mar 8, 2008)

jesus...
that's gross!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

what in the world. 
why?
don't they have contacts that do that anyway without possibly screwing up your sight?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 8, 2008)

ewwwwwwwoooooooooooo


----------



## Hilly (Mar 8, 2008)

I wonder if he will regret that later on?


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 8, 2008)

omfg. that has to hurt, im crying for him!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 8, 2008)

Owch my eyes hurt now, why would you want to do that


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw this on Modblog at the time... apparently the ink held up pretty well for all three people who got tattooed.

Edit: if anyone's interested, here are the Modblog links, with more pics and info:

First post
ModBlog - Three blind mice - Body modification and ritual blog sponsored by BMEzine.com

Update:
ModBlog - Josh’s Eyeball Tattoo Update - Body modification and ritual blog sponsored by BMEzine.com

Another update:
ModBlog - The spice begins to flow - Body modification and ritual blog sponsored by BMEzine.com

Dune eyes (note the second pic is photoshopped to see what they could look like in the future)
ModBlog - Dune Eyes - Body modification and ritual blog sponsored by BMEzine.com

enjoy


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_I heart BME!!_

 
moi aussi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_I don't like the term "freak" and I don't personally know Shannon, but I am pretty sure he has never done anything "body mod-related" because of what people will think._

 
Personally i love the term 'freak', it could be said i have 'reclaimed' it and see it as a positive way of defining myself as 'not like everyone else', unconventional and alternative.

And i agree with you about Shannon <--


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 8, 2008)

EURGHH that makes me cringe


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, I think it's pretty crazy to mess with your eyes!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 8, 2008)

I really don't mind people doing body mods to themselves, even though some makes me a little squeemish.  But eyeballs?!  That is such a vital organ!!!  It isn't like the skin where you can cover it up or have it removed!  It really isn't something I would ever consider, but if it floats your boat.....


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_moi aussi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Personally i love the term 'freak', it could be said i have 'reclaimed' it and see it as a positive way of defining myself as 'not like everyone else', unconventional and alternative.

And i agree with you about Shannon <-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha..I like that idea.  

I just didn't like the way that she used it, which was really negative in my opinion.


----------



## mistella (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG ow!!! I was seriously like flinching, I never want to see that picture again with the tattoo needle IN his eyeball..


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_haha..I like that idea.  

I just didn't like the way that she used it, which was really negative in my opinion._

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if someone called me a freak and intended it in a derogatory way, i'd just say 'huh, thanks' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and smile.
That's not a term that gets to me really, i've heard it too often by people trying to offend me.
I'm more offended by stuff like 'why the f*** would you do that to your face' and 'you might even be pretty if you had less metal through your face'.... for the record, i have 22 piercings, 7 of them noticeably facial and 3 of them inside my mouth (tongue x2 and smiley)... it's funny to see those peoples' reactions when i smile and reveal another piercing...

Sorry,went of on a tangent then..

 Quote:

  newagetomatoz:  But eyeballs?!  That is such a vital organ!!!  
 
So is a penis/clitoris. And fingers and toes are possibly vital too. What people consider 'vital' and 'modifiable' vary so much...
Personally i wouldn't tattoo my eyeballs or remove and fingers/toes but i'm not going to judge anyone who wants to. I think body modifications are a very personal -everyone's views are different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -as shown by this thread!


----------



## aziza (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_I don't like the term "freak" and I don't personally know Shannon, but I am pretty sure he has never done anything "body mod-related" because of what people will think._

 
I don't like that word either :/


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if someone called me a freak and intended it in a derogatory way, i'd just say 'huh, thanks' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and smile.
That's not a term that gets to me really, i've heard it too often by people trying to offend me.
I'm more offended by stuff like 'why the f*** would you do that to your face' and 'you might even be pretty if you had less metal through your face'.... for the record, i have 22 piercings, 7 of them noticeably facial and 3 of them inside my mouth (tongue x2 and smiley)... it's funny to see those peoples' reactions when i smile and reveal another piercing...

Sorry,went of on a tangent then.._

 
Nice!  I think that the body just looks better with decoration, whether it is make up, piercings, scars, tattoos or other kinds of mods (although not all are to my tastes haha) whatever makes people happy. And not to sound cheesy but  BME has really changed my ideas of beauty and what I considered to be "body modification", and I think the way I look at people in general.  Anyway...speaking of tangents..

How do you like the smiley, I have always loved the way they look, but does it irritate your gums or bother your teeth at all?  I have a tongue web and I think I might have to take it out because it keeps clunking against my teeth.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 9, 2008)

Even though it looks painful, disgusting and potentially dangerous, I'd love to have a tiny little cute design in one of my eyes lol very small though.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 9, 2008)

No comments about this!
What's coming next, the cure for the cancer? That would be GREAT!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm all for body mods...and if he's got the balls to get an eye tattoo, i gotta show some love. srsly. not for me, but damn...that's pretty rad.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Nice!  *I think that the body just looks better with decoration, whether it is make up, piercings, scars, tattoos or other kinds of mods *(although not all are to my tastes haha) w*hatever makes people happy.* And not to sound cheesy but  BME has really changed my ideas of beauty and what I considered to be "body modification", and I think the way I look at people in general.  Anyway...speaking of tangents..

How do you like the smiley, I have always loved the way they look, but does it irritate your gums or bother your teeth at all?  I have a tongue web and I think I might have to take it out because it keeps clunking against my teeth._

 
^ ^ agreed.

The smiley -i love it!! it's one of my favourite piercings and one i'd find very hard to give up! I've had no problems with my gums and teeth with it (it's a 1.2x10 ring) and it's showing no signs of rejection after about three years (I've read so many BME experiences where people have said it's temporary... not always)
I've thought about the tongue web too, but it might get in the way of the rest of my tongue bars.. i want another one, maybe another two.

Back on topic...
I find the eyeball tattooing fascinating, i love how people are always pushing boundaries regarding body modifications.. there was a post on BME fairly recently about a woman who pierced her cervix... there's alway something new and interesting.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 9, 2008)

_*OMGoddess!  Contact lenses, please. Everyone has a right to do what they will with their bodies...

"Sight is one of the most precious Gifts we have....Insult to people who do not have the Gift of Sight," says my SoulMate...but my opinion, too. 

I hope everything is ok & not one precious eye-view lost.
Every sight I see is a Gift.

Why do I think of Edgar Allen Poe, but not in a fun way?
*_


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 10, 2008)

Lizardprincesa, they're all reported that their eyesight is fine. No worries.


----------



## triccc (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw/read an article on this in my bizarre magazine.

I have tattoos, but wouldn't do this.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see any recent photos of the eyes for some reason, and the latest article is from August. Even though I'm very grossed out right now I wonder what happened.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll post a link if they post an update any time soon... Modblog was not updated much between about Sept-Jan.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 10, 2008)

what a strange man. he should use royal wink fluidline to match.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 11, 2008)

That is just wrong.  My eyes are watering looking at the pictures.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 11, 2008)

omg, i cant look at that for more than a second /= ouch !!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 12, 2008)

woah O.O


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Mar 13, 2008)

Seems crazy! My eye sight is WAY too important to me to every try anything so risky.... eeessh!


----------



## mustardgirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_omg, i cant look at that for more than a second /= ouch !!_

 
Me neither omg I couldn't even scroll past the second picture @[email protected] owwwww


----------

